# Bucks Win NBA Lottery



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bucks will choose first on June 28th*
from jsonline.com:



> Secaucus, N.J. - After a season of injuries, the Milwaukee Bucks finally had something go right as they won the NBA lottery on Tuesday night and earned the right to pick first in the draft next month.
> 
> 
> The Bucks had only a 6.3 percent chance of winning the lottery, but a couple of lucky charms provided by fans and carried by general manager Larry Harris helped Milwaukee jump over five teams to win its first lottery since 1994, the year they took Glenn Robinson.
> ...


*LINK *


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

YOu guys gotta get bogut he is a Dirk Nowitzki with passing ability. And you guys already could have had Drik but you traded him.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Larry Harris Transcript*
_from draftcity.com:_



> Larry Harris: “Thanks to everyone I appreciate your patience. The loud roar you heard was all the way from Milwaukee, Wisconsin, all the fans and everybody, and then obviously, 'Make sure that Larry makes the right choice.'
> 
> Other than that I am happy you guys are all on board, I can’t really explain the joy and anticipation when the 6th pick came up and it was not us. At that point I thought alright, we are going to shift seats here, we’ll go to the #3 and maybe we’ll end up there, but then the #3 came up and it was not us and then I got a little greedy I have to say. Thought we may as well go for the whole enchilada. It’s a special night, and it’s going to be 6 weeks from when we have to actually make the pick, but it’s a great day in Milwaukee and I’m really looking forward to the next six weeks.”
> 
> ...


*LINK *


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

If Ford and Redd come back, Milwaukee will be one hell of a dangerous team. If they can pick up a middle of the pack-type free agent, they could be legitimate East contenders. 

Honestly, I love Bogut's game, and the potential he has to get better. He's got a pretty good perimeter shot, damn good fundamentals, and seems to be very good on the inside. The only drawback is the competiton he faced. He could be a bit of fool's gold, but I think he'll be a good to great NBA big man for years to come. 

Of course, you can't go wrong with Mavin either. He can't do anything great, but he's got all the tools. If he can hammer down a little consistency, he has the talent and potential to be selected All Star on multiple occaisons. 

Either way you cut it, the Bucks are definitely the team I'll be using in NBA2K6 next year.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MARV WE WANT MARV!! Bogut does not fit our playing style and Marvin fits it perfectly. Just imagine the starting five of TJ, Redd, Mase, Marv, and Gadz. That sounds like an incredible running team, like a poor man's Suns. If we screw this up and take Bogut I am going to be so mad. SOOOO mad.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> MARV WE WANT MARV!! Bogut does not fit our playing style and Marvin fits it perfectly. Just imagine the starting five of TJ, Redd, Mase, Marv, and Gadz. That sounds like an incredible running team, like a poor man's Suns. If we screw this up and take Bogut I am going to be so mad. SOOOO mad.


*I have to disagree....Bogut will be a top 5 center in the East as a rookie....we really don't know what we are getting in Marvin Williams.

Although, if we do draft Marvin, I will not be disapointed, as I see why he would be taken.*


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

wow i'm really excited. i didn't think we would end up with the number 1 pick in the draft, i was hoping for it but i figured we would be lucky to crack the top 5. we finally got something to go our way, now it's time to make the most of it. go bucks! :cowboy:


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too we do need Marvin! LOL! I am so geeked I can hardly type...I wont be able to think or function until tommorrow...

But remember when we first made that thread...and we were talking about this? LOL now it is right in our power in our grasp and in our sights to choose whoever the heck we want to!!!!!!!!!!


Please Harris take Marvin Williams! He can be a perennial All Pro...Bogut a bust. Look at the history of the two schools...North Carolina and Utah ..and you decide! We need a marquee player who will draw fans and get national tv exposure....


Not Bogut...I wont get excited for Bogut..


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

MilBucksFan2TheCore said:


> Me too we do need Marvin! LOL! I am so geeked I can hardly type...I wont be able to think or function until tommorrow...
> 
> But remember when we first made that thread...and we were talking about this? LOL now it is right in our power in our grasp and in our sights to choose whoever the heck we want to!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


*Hey! Long time no see around the boards! I love Marvin as much as you do, but how our team is currently set up, Bogut is the best choice, IMO. 

If we feel that Gadz is the answer at Center, or we are going to upgrade the Center position in the offseason, then Marvin is a good choice.

Both players are going to be great, IMO, and the next month of workouts and interviews will decide where we are going.

It is going to be very exciting, and this Forum will be up to date on any rumblings!*


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow ... Some great luck for the Bucks ... They should definitely look at getting Bogut first


----------

